# Which would you choose?



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Well my leather strap for the CW Trident I bought last week has arrived. I fitted it this afternoon and although a bit rigid the leather is comfortable and I'm sure will soften with age and wearing. The idea was to just take the one watch on holiday and have both day and evening wear covered. The problem is I have a favourite strap and don't think the other will get much wear. So your help is needed, bracelet or leather?



Apologies for the crap photos, I can't take pics on my phone very well.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bracelet :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Leather always gets my vote, particularly with the black bezel. :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> Bracelet :thumbsup:


 I`ll second that, imo, leather only looks good on it`s original owner...










:thumbs_up:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Teg62x said:


> So your help is needed, bracelet or leather?


Both! Leather can be nice in winter. Nylon and SS handy in summer when you get them sweaty/dirty/immersed in water, just rinse out nylon/SS, and swap out the nylon for another or let the SS air dry. I'm doing that right now, letting my Mk II on the riveted SS air dry after a swim, and wearing my Steinhart on a cheap Perlon for errands.


----------



## martyndarkly (Jun 29, 2017)

Leather for me. Looks a bit smarter in my eyes.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Bracelet


----------



## Roger Red Hat (Jul 29, 2017)

Bracelet, although agree with the above poster, mix it up a bit and use both for different occasions


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Leather,black bezel


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

black leather with white stitching would of been my choice would set it off nice


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bracelet, bracelet, bracelet.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Another vote for bracelet.


----------



## Kev7950 (Sep 5, 2017)

Bracelet


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Bracelet/Day. Leather / Night .


----------

